# Dump body stuck up



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Parked my truck on Wendsday, put the dump body up about half way so the rain could drain out, went today to lower it and it is dead. Went up no problem, no odd noises or anything just went up as usual. Today the controller from inside the truck is completely dead, no up or down, when pressing the buttons there's no noise from motor for dump or anything. Checked all connections. Cleaned all nuts that hold wires on with wire brush and still nothing.

Any help and/or ideas as to what it could be are appreciated.
It's an ABC dump body, not pto driven, hydrolic fluid not leaking from it at all.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

crack the pressure relief valve or loosen a hose . STAY BACK . watch your body parts .

poss celonoid problem


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Jump the solenoid. I had the same problem with a truck and it ended up being a corroded wire that was from a crimp connector.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Spool it up;1582540 said:


> crack the pressure relief valve or loosen a hose . STAY BACK . watch your body parts .
> 
> poss celonoid problem


Horrible idea, I have seen dump bodies come down so fast from a blown line that it cracked the frame on the truck. Put the prop rod up and block the body so it can't come down on you and fix the solenoid or motor.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

How would I jump the solenoid?
How would I know if it is solenoid or the motor?
They go out like that from one day to the next with no warning, reduced working capability or odd sounds?

Don't want to lower the body until i can fix it, that's why I didn't loosen a hose to relive pressure.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

clark lawn;1582563 said:


> Horrible idea, I have seen dump bodies come down so fast from a blown line that it cracked the frame on the truck. Put the prop rod up and block the body so it can't come down on you and fix the solenoid or motor.


thats just common sense , ya think ????


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

Bad fuze or broken wire,,,that's where I would start ,,you have power to solenoid? (big red wire from batt)


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Shade Tree NJ;1582588 said:


> How would I jump the solenoid?
> How would I know if it is solenoid or the motor?
> They go out like that from one day to the next with no warning, reduced working capability or odd sounds?
> 
> Don't want to lower the body until i can fix it, that's why I didn't loosen a hose to relive pressure.


Get a test light and see if you have power on the constant hot side( wire from the battery) if you do not check that wire for a breaker or fuse or bad connection. If you do then hold the button down and check to see if you have power at the exciter wire on the solenoid. If no then check your controller and it's connections if yes then see if you have power coming out of solenoid. If no check ground if that is good then replace solenoid. If you do then your motor is probably shot
I would bet on a fuse or solenoid.

WHAT EVER YOU DO, DO NOT LOOSEN A FITTING TO LOWER IT. IT WILL COME DOWN VERY QUICKLY AND CRUSH AND KILL YOU.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

When mine did that it was the motor. I replaced the power routing solenoid, and both valve solenoids, nothing. Checked the controller, nothing...checked for power, enough to weld with...added extra ground...nope...
Ebay had a $100 new Monarch, and the hardest part was geting the steel bolts out of the aluminum..they twisted right off. So, I used a BIGGER HAMMER. Smashed the old motor housing to bits, and then it was a breeze. Works like new, because it IS.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

clark lawn;1583570 said:


> Get a test light and see if you have power on the constant hot side( wire from the battery) if you do not check that wire for a breaker or fuse or bad connection. If you do then hold the button down and check to see if you have power at the exciter wire on the solenoid. If no then check your controller and it's connections if yes then see if you have power coming out of solenoid. If no check ground if that is good then replace solenoid. If you do then your motor is probably shot
> I would bet on a fuse or solenoid.
> 
> WHAT EVER YOU DO, DO NOT LOOSEN A FITTING TO LOWER IT. IT WILL COME DOWN VERY QUICKLY AND CRUSH AND KILL YOU.


more common sense , but , what the heck :laughing:


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

DON'T lay on your bellow underneath the dump, close your eyes, and cut the hydraulic line!!!! It WILL come down on you!!! I wanted to make sure someone warned you...

FYI, we run our dump off a rocker switch because I was tired of fighting the controller. Seemed like we always had corrosion problems.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Replaced solenoids yesterday and it still doesn't work so going to jump motor and see if motor is good


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you dont know how to use a test light you will just keep pissing money away on parts. Is it power down or gravity down? Gravity down, the motor is not the problem.

Call somebody to fix, cost you less in the end.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds like a ground issue, not allowing a solenoid to release a valve and let pressure off and lower the body.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Shade Tree NJ;1583808 said:


> Replaced solenoids yesterday and it still doesn't work so going to jump motor and see if motor is good


Did you check if you had power there?


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Hooked motor direct to battery and nothing so it's the motor on the dump. Thanks for all the tips / help


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Are you sure you have power and ground? Just trying to save you some money. How big of a wire did you use those take alot of juice to get running.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I was gonna ask if it was possibly a ground problem. Double check.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Checked the ground and seems ok, cleaned the wire and terminal on the motor with a wire brush thinking maybe that was it, still nothing.

Used jumper cables and a standard car battery to try to jump it.


----------

